# As a class: Repair/Rebuild 1958 LeBlond Lathe



## Truebane (May 28, 2013)

I found this as I was looking for government contracts for my business. They are willing to ship it to the lowest bidder, and pay the return shipping and parts. It would be an awesome way for all of us to learn how to tear down, fix and rebuild one of these beauties! It's only 11,000 lbs and 120" or so...

So, who wants to sign there shop up to do it?

https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportu...58c5765fc5a81e29a4b2fe23b09&tab=core&_cview=1

Karl


----------



## Richard King (May 29, 2013)

It sounds like a good day dream, but it isn't that easy as I have done work for The Defense Dept a few times.  They are probably looking for outside contractors to compare for the bids to use for the Government facility that is already used to rebuild machine tools for all the services.  I have taught rebuilding classes at Defense Logistics East in Mechanicsburg Pa for over 25 years.  Teaching I'm am guessing  50 Journeyman to scrape and over the years and in the last last 3 years I taught 10 apprentices who compliment there other 200 or so rebuilders, machinists, electricians, painters, riggers, etc.  The facility has some of the biggest machine tools around to do the machining and grinding in the USA.  They have teams of rebuilders who travel to our Navy, Army, Marine and Air Force bases where they do service work.   One crew was preparing to go on a trip to repair a machine on a aircraft carrier in Pearl Harbor on my last trip.

http://www.aviation.dla.mil/externalnews/news/20100113.htm

They will want every bearing, electrical part, all wires, updated electrical and safety devices replaced to Nema Standards, new OHSA gaurds, .  They will come and inspect  your shop interview your employee's.  ......  The only people who rebuild these machines are Huge and wealthy rebuild companies, who specialize in this kind of big work.  You have to have a million's of dollars insurance policies and be bonded.....
It is possible, but I would never get involved in a rebuild project for the government.  Training the people is another matter, but the hoops you would need to jump through and money outlay would be out of my league and someone learning to repair their South Bend or Bridgeport.
Good luck


----------



## Truebane (May 30, 2013)

Consider this idea scraped. And thanks for the info, now i know better than to bid on any of their jobs...

Karl


----------

